
Permafrost Thawing Below Shallow Arctic Lakes Due to Winter Climate Change - DorintheFlora
http://www.scienceworldreport.com/articles/42442/20160618/permafrost-thawing-below-shallow-arctic-lakes-due-changing-winter-climate.htm
======
Zelmor
There are more ads on that site than information...

